
Why Vim, an '80s Text Editor, Is Still the UI of Choice for Power Users (2014) - edward
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3037629/why-vim-an-80s-text-editor-is-still-the-ui-of-choice-for-power-users
======
DyslexicAtheist
VIM initial release was 2 November 1991, not as the title claims 80s. Most VIM
users accustomed to the power of macros, plugins, vimscript, ... would
probably not want to miss the improvements on the original vi. If in doubt

:set compatible

and see how long you last :-)

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
also interesting [http://blog.valbonne-consulting.com/2015/06/28/editor-
wars-w...](http://blog.valbonne-consulting.com/2015/06/28/editor-wars-why-
emacs-and-vi-present-a-steep-learning-curve/)

------
lndn
I find this comment to be very funny:

"Reaching for the mouse is slow and when done repetitively can lead to
physical pain for a lot of people," developer Eric Van Dewoestine wrote in an
email.

~~~
geoelectric
He's not wrong, at least for many workstations. If you can't keep your wrist
absolutely straight or maybe a little arched when you mouse, you're at a
higher risk for RSI. Most setups I see either have the mouse too far to the
side (especially with keyboards with numeric keypads) or too high,
ergonomically speaking.

------
teaneedz
VIM's kung-fu is very strong.

